# Netzwerk Server und Passwörter für die Ordner



## eScenCe (5. September 2003)

huhu

Also mein Problem ist wohl ziemlich komplex - oder es sind alle zu doof hier in der WG =).

Also here we go:

Hi 

mein Setup 

6 Rechner 
5 / me, 4 Kollegen
1 / Server ( auf den das alles laufen soll ->) 

auf dem Server soll es Ordner geben die jeder Betreten kann ( also Standart, ohne pw abfrage und sowas.) 
auf dem Server soll es Ordner geben die nur einzelne von uns betreten können. also mit Passwort angabe 

Das Programm müsste also Verzeichnisse mit einem Passwort versehen - das abgefragt wird wenn jemand über Netzwerk versuch darauf zu zugreifen. 

Ich habe schon öfter diese Programme gesehen ( desweiteren laufen sie ja auch oft auf grossen Firmen Servern wo nur bestimmte Personen Zugang haben). 

Hätte wer Programme als Vorschlag ?

Ich stelle mir das so vor ( soweit das geht) wie ein ftp Programm. man loggt sich auf seinen namen ein und sieht dann die entsprechenden Ordner oder halt wie oben erwähnt - doppelclick auf Ordner  Basti oder Nachbar und gibt sein PW und man kann den Ordner betreten.

Es sollten keine Windowsbenutzer konten sein und die Software muss das Pw vor dem öffnen eines Ordners auffordern und nicht erst wenn der Ordner auf ist oder wenn man die Dateien darinn öffnen will.

Gruss
basti

PS: Ich würd mich echt riesig über hilfe freuen. Es läuft übrigens auf allen Windows XP Pro. Wenns jedoch sein muss wäre ein Umstellen des Server OS auf ein anderes Prog kein Problem. Mit 6 Man kann man sich das aufteilen. Wenn ich mich irgendwo unklar ausgedrückt habe bitte antworten - das ist echt super wichtig.


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Problem nicht falsch verstanden...

Hast du schonmal was von Benutzern und Rechten gehört? Also unter Windows XP sonltest du das eigentlich damit so hinkriegen wie dus haben willst.

Oder du machst das richtig komfortaben, das der Server als PDC läuft, sich die anderne Leute mit Namen und PW beim Hochfahren anmelden und dann gleich die Ordner vom Server auf den PCs gemappt werden, halt für jeden einen eigenen und bei jedem den für alle, solte doch kein Ding sein,oder?


----------

